# UGODOG POTTY TRAINING METHOD



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

<span style="font-family:Arial Narrow">I recently came upon the ugodog peeped, I guess it eliminate wet paw syndrome and eases the smell of a dog. etc..

I am very interested in buying this product, but for 40 dollars, and shipping not included. I'm not quite sure if i should get it or not.


If you have used it before, please let me know if its good or not. And what’s :mellow: the best site to buy it from. </span>


----------



## John (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have one of these UGODOGs. It's worth every penny. I bought the UGODOG 2 months ago, and I already saved more than $40 on pee pee pads. I wasn't sure whether or not I should get one also, but then I read the reviews of some of their customers and it convinced me to get one. And I'm very glad I did, because it works exactly as intended, and it's much much better than having disgusting pee pee pads. See their testimonials page: UGODOG testimonials.

Also, if you use PE92101 in the offer code, then you will get 10% off on the price (I found this coupon somehow doing a search on the Internet).

Best of luck.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Try wizdog, its the same thing and maybe cheaper.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

> Try wizdog, its the same thing and maybe cheaper.[/B]


_I bought this for Sadie when we first got her, and absolutely LOVE it! I researched a TON of reviews between the wiz dog thing and the U GO, and found that users of the wiz dog were saying it was too flimsy. I went with the U Go and I'm so glad I did.

We crated trained Sadie using this within a week. I also take her outside when it's nice, so I used a combo of some dirt and grass from the front yard, along with some puppy targeting spray in the tray. She sniffed a bit, and went right away . . . at 7 weeks! Now, she seeks it out, no matter which end of the house she is in. Sometimes, she will even come in from outside and make a b-line for the U GO potty. Though this is usually when it's too cold, raining or dark outside (she's scare of the dark). :HistericalSmiley: 

Also, we just got Ollie bear a little over a week ago, and he's been using it since day one.

I think it also has a LOT to do with the Romano cheese bits they get for using it, too. :Happy_Dance: 

HTH,

Angela_


----------

